# First glitches? :)



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Bearing in mind the box hasn't rebooted (at all) since it was setup by the engineer...

I left it watching Alien on Film Four HD and went upstairs. One tuner was taping Hustle, and I'd asked it to take True Blood on FX HD.

When I came down, the screen was black, and it wouldn't let me watch Alien (manually changing channel back) as both tuners were in use. I may have missed the "I need to change channel" message, if there was one).

Also, once Hustle finished, changing back to Film Four, I got no sound. Then it froze. I hit Stop and it changed channel to another channel?! Changed back to FF again and all was well.


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Ok, more glitches - I hope VM are watching/reading!

I set Hustle to record, and when I checked this morning, I had "two" copies of Hustle - except I didn't, I have one program, split into two chunks - 1 x 54 min, and 1 6 min. No idea why.

It said one started after 9pm (at 9pm) and needed a PIN, then the 2nd bit started "after 10" and needed a PIN.

See my other post about PINs I'm about to make, as I hope it's not age/classification/time related!


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Also, for some reason on my box, Sky 2 (channel 123) will not display in the Picture In Picture window. Most odd!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

^ None of the Sky channels will. They won't allow it.


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

ptruman said:


> Ok, more glitches - I hope VM are watching/reading!
> 
> I set Hustle to record, and when I checked this morning, I had "two" copies of Hustle - except I didn't, I have one program, split into two chunks - 1 x 54 min, and 1 6 min. No idea why.
> 
> ...


Interesting... I've not seen that happen. how have you got your parental settings set?


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

cwaring said:


> ^ None of the Sky channels will. They won't allow it.


This is correct. Sky have blocked all their channels from the video window. Petty I know, but that's Sky!


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Digital Fanatic said:


> Interesting... I've not seen that happen. how have you got your parental settings set?


You only need the pin if you are time-shifting. If you record a programme at 9pm and try to watch it at 8pm you need a pin. (At least for some programmes; I expect the guide data is able to mark some programmes as safe for children even if they are broadcast late so it may not always happen. I've had it happen with The Apprentice, though, which is pretty tame stuff.)

Since I mostly watch TV relatively late at night, the PIN system isn't as painful for me as it might have been. I've still had to change my PIN to the same digit 4 times to make it easier to enter.


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

The video output detection seems broken

"Test formats", when used to apply all 5 formats, ends up applying none of them so it defaults to 576p.

Auto detect fails to pick up 1080p.

The only way to get it working properly is to "Test formats", then deselect 576i, 576p, and 720p.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeah I couldn't get the video menu to work properly at all.

Wouldn't detect 1080p support (which my TV has) so could only select the other resolutions. However most of them don't work. Tivo *always* uses a 720p or 1080i picture if one of them is selected, even for SD programming. This contradicts what the help says (that selecting all of them should allow passthrough to the TV, so it should be sending 576i).

On my bedroom Tivo that has only a SCART connection it believes this is capable of 1080p!


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

Rebooting the box breaks the video output again. Despite claiming it's still set to 1080i/1080p only, it was back to outputting 576p on the HD channels.

I've run an auto-detect and left it at 1080i only this time.


----------



## tankstage (Jan 8, 2005)

I seem to have a problem with the HDMI output as well.

I feed the TiVo into a 4 x 4 HDMI matrix, but if that is switched off, when it is switched back on, the TiVo has no output on the HDMI.

If the cable is then physically unplugged and then re-inserted, HDMI springs to life.

Now, it could be a handshake problem with the matrix or the TiVo, but as others are having HDMI problems I thought I'd mention it...


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

Tony Hoyle said:


> Yeah I couldn't get the video menu to work properly at all.
> 
> Wouldn't detect 1080p support (which my TV has) so could only select the other resolutions. However most of them don't work. Tivo *always* uses a 720p or 1080i picture if one of them is selected, even for SD programming. This contradicts what the help says (that selecting all of them should allow passthrough to the TV, so it should be sending 576i).
> 
> On my bedroom Tivo that has only a SCART connection it believes this is capable of 1080p!


It doesn't currently support 1080p as nothing is broadcast in that format in the UK.


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Digital Fanatic said:


> Interesting... I've not seen that happen. how have you got your parental settings set?


I've disabled everything I can (see my other PIN post! , and all channels are unlocked, with adult channels hidden.

Hustle was set to start 1 min early/end 2 mins after, and it recorded in two chunks. I can screengrab what it says on the PIN messages, but they are just the time differences. If we record another thing on/across the hour I'll see what happens!


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Digital Fanatic said:


> It doesn't currently support 1080p as nothing is broadcast in that format in the UK.


Except on SCART, apparently


----------



## merlin (Jul 22, 2002)

ptruman said:


> Ok, more glitches - I hope VM are watching/reading!
> 
> I set Hustle to record, and when I checked this morning, I had "two" copies of Hustle - except I didn't, I have one program, split into two chunks - 1 x 54 min, and 1 6 min. No idea why.
> 
> ...


Exactly the same thing happen to me... when I came back to watch Hustle I had 2 copies 1 x54 and 1 x 6... again I had no idea why.


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Well, at least it's not just me! It seems someone from VM was reading (look up) so hopefully they can see it's not just one person and check into it.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

How can Sky block them from showing their channels? I hope Virgin Media will get onto this with Ofcom. Just seems a bit fishy.


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

They are only (allegedly) preventing them showing them in a smaller than original format, which may be in their carriage terms. Either way, now I know it's not a bug


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

Not exactly a glitch, but I plugged in a USB ket with some programs on it, just to see if it would recognise it (it didn't), and to be honest I forogt it was plugged in. 30 hours later, in the middle of watching a recording, a message came up to tell me it didn't support the device!


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

I suspect there is also a slight glitch with "on the hour" EPG updates (i.e. when the EPG may 'shuffle' to the next hour?)

On various programs, normally at the ends/starts, I've heard a couple of seconds of audio repeat (but not seen any video glitch) - and as it's just done it in an ad break, noticed it was 10:00 on the hour spot on.

Anyone else had that?

Also, the 8 second "overrun" on fast forward/rewind appears to be a bit sticky in one direction. If you are fast forwarding, and hit play, the box "rewinds" a few seconds so you hopefully end up where you wanted to be - which is good, and is like the S1 boxes.

However, when re-winding, it appears to do the same, i.e. it jumps "ahead" 8 seconds, so if I was going backward, and hit play, it goes forward. Thus it took me about 10 goes to find the audio glitch I wanted! (which it did record in the buffer).


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

tankstage said:


> I seem to have a problem with the HDMI output as well.
> 
> I feed the TiVo into a 4 x 4 HDMI matrix, but if that is switched off, when it is switched back on, the TiVo has no output on the HDMI.
> 
> ...


Probably a handshaking HDMI problem.

I use a CYP 4x2 switch-splitter with no problem which has 2 Virgin TiVos attached.

What make is your matrix?

The more expensive ones by Gefen are supposed to be less susceptible to handshaking problems (but they should be at 3 times the price  )


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Digital Fanatic said:


> This is correct. Sky have blocked all their channels from the video window. Petty I know, but that's Sky!


It would be nice to have an option to only display the mini-video window on recorded programs so you don't get spoilers by accident.

Even though I don't use it for that reason, it would be nice to have an option for the old series one style transparent overlay guide.


----------



## -MC- (Dec 9, 2005)

When you record a program with VM TiVo, that program gets a single thumbs up... Unless you record using remote record  

I can't think of a good reason for that


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

cyril said:


> IEven though I don't use it for that reason, it would be nice to have an option for the old series one style transparent overlay guide.


There is a mini-Guide, on the OK button, that pops up over the live channel and so serves a similar purpose to the old transparent overlay guide.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

I've now had 3 hangs followed by spontaneous reboots. Two of them this evening. I wasn't doing anything special. The last time, I was navigating into My Planned Recordings. Both tuners had red lights.

The previous time, I was paused on an On Demand movie and prompt came up about needing a tuner for something else. I was actually not in the room, and just came back as it disappeared. The hang followed.

My installer said his had never crashed; I'm surprised by that. It's a lot less stable than I remember early s1 TiVo being.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I've only had 1 crash, and I probably caused that.


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

I have no Tivo blip sounds on HD recordings, which is a bit annoying.


----------



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

nbaker said:


> I have no Tivo blip sounds on HD recordings, which is a bit annoying.


This annoyed me but if you go into setting and audio it does state that you will not get blips on dolby digital content. I like you get it on the non HD shows.

Another thing I have is the sound takes a second or so to come back on, this applies to youtube as well but am not sure if it is my amp or the box?


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

I was watching live while the new TiVo was recording the same program. Out of the blue, the screen went black and then a few seconds later, the home screen slowly appeared. The remote was safely beside me and hadn't been touched.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

There's "My Shows" where "Select" should be   

Okay, so not really a 'glitch', just bloody annoying!


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

cwaring said:


> There's "My Shows" where "Select" should be
> 
> Okay, so not really a 'glitch', just bloody annoying!


Yes that one realy bugged me at first, just about got used to it now having had the Tivo for a week today.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Really confused how having the select button underneath the D-pad is better than having the select button in the middle of the D-pad. It's so much more comfortable.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Maybe. The point is that that's where it _was_ and so where our brains expect it to be. Muscle-memory and all that. Will get used to it eventually; I hope


----------

